# Mud Buddy for sale or credit toward???



## Justducky (Jun 29, 2012)

I won a Mud Buddy motor, 9 horse long tail with Robin motor. I have never used it, heck I haven't even picked it up from Mud Buddy yet. They sell new for $1950, I'm going to let it go for 1700... Or I can transfer that credit with Mud Buddy to you for you to use on anything you want from them.

Call me. Nathan 801-821-1452


----------

